
You can load a die but you can’t bias a coin (2002) - _pius
http://www.stat.berkeley.edu/~nolan/Papers/dice.pdf
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
And the refutal from the other side of the bay:
[http://statweb.stanford.edu/~susan/papers/headswithJ.pdf](http://statweb.stanford.edu/~susan/papers/headswithJ.pdf)

------
AstroJetson
I'd recommend not going into your local magic shop and saying that. You would
be very impressed on what you can buy.

